# 335d - Transmission Fluid, Filter



## zach0726 (Oct 23, 2011)

I made the appointment today to have the transmission fluid/filter changed. I'm at 45kmi but want to have this done while the car is still in warranty in case of any "unintended consequences." 

Anybody have BMW do this yet? What did you pay?

My d began life as a loaner car, so I figure its first 5k miles were "severe service"


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

I believe this is an excellent idea. Most "heavy duty" recommendations for this transmission advise a fluid change at this mileage. My experience backs this up with other makers' automatics.

The only other thing to do might be to send the fluid for analysis. Just the color may not be enough to really know how healthy (or not) it is. The results may guide you for future fluid change intervals.

PL


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd be curious to know what they charge you. 

Up until recently I had religiously changed fluid/filter on my trucks transmission every 30k miles. The downside though is after 235k miles I have spent almost enough on these fluid swaps to pay for a rebuilt transmission, clearly a trans is cheaper for the truck than a bmw. My friends old service truck is a clone of mine except a 4x4 and used for truck needs its entire life, had 360k miles on it and never a transmission issue and he never purposely had the transmission flushed. I am sure 1-3 flushes still happened in its life for misc reasons. Makes me wonder if I wasted my time and money. 

My experience with past automatics though is either change the fluid/filter every 35-50k miles or just never at all. Everyone that I put off until 100k seemed to have issues 10-20k after that. The ones I ignored seemed to last upwards of 200k. The ones I changed often lasted 250-300k and usually worked when sold the vehicle in that mileage range.


----------



## zach0726 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks guys for the info. Good idea to have the fluid pulled for analysis. :thumbup: I'm going to do that.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks. Please post back results


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

So, how much did the trans fluid/filter change cost? I do my dodge truck myself and it costs about$7 per quart and about 6.5 quarts. Filter is about $15 or so. RTV is another $7So, i spend about $71+tax. I would imagine fluid cost to be simliar but who knows on the filter without doing some research. I'm guessing some panels have to be removed from the bottom of chassis to get access. I do the fluid about every 35 to 40k miles.

Seems to me a remember us having another thread on how BMW says the fluid never needing a change. Plenty of opinions on both sides i recall. I vote for the changes


----------



## zach0726 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey BB, 

It wasn't cheap....$415 tranny fluid swap. The "filter" was another $800 (which I passed on). Aparently the filter is integrated into the bottom of the tranmission pan - at least that's what my SA said. Next time I'll have an indy do it but the car had to go in for some warranty work, also. 46k miles.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Did they give you a price breakdown that would show how much of that $415 was just the fluid itself?


----------



## zach0726 (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't think they broke out "labor" vs fluid, but I'll have a look at the receipt.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Reason I wonder on that is I know for a transmission flush on my truck it is somewhere in the $200-300 range and because the fluid is pretty expensive. I do not think that includes a filter, so similar thing to what you did. Then I'd of course expect a higher labor rate at a BMW dealer than a Ford then imagine the fluid for the BMW is a good bit more per bottle.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

zach0726 said:


> Thanks guys for the info. Good idea to have the fluid pulled for analysis. :thumbup: I'm going to do that.


I'd be interested in comparing your UOA with mine to help expand the knowledge base:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7205378&postcount=18


----------



## pedser (Jul 19, 2006)

Please post cost and any driving improvement. 

Thanks 

P


----------



## zach0726 (Oct 23, 2011)

So the SA aparently dropped the ball on requesting the tech get a fluid analysis - so there is no fluid to analyze.

The alignment was $190. My car usually says pretty well aligned but last month I backed into a parking curb going about 2mph (the curb was placed a lot closer to the parking lot that I thought) and the rears came noticeably out of alignment. Post alignment, the car tracks nearly dead-straight on Texas' flat highways. For my car, the alignment was well worth it, espescially wtih new Michelin PSS's that went on last week. 

BTW, I am still a huge fan of the PSSs. And if you have the same size tires all-around, Michelin rates them for 30k miles. My last set of PSS's lasted 20k miles and Discount Tire gave me 1/3 off the new set.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hourly rate at BMW here in Puerto Rico is $150 and hour yikes best go to a friend and do it yourslef also!!


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

zach0726 said:


> The "filter" was another $800 (which I passed on). Aparently the filter is integrated into the bottom of the tranmission pan - at least that's what my SA said.


I wonder if in the after market, you could give up your trans pan for a core charge to get the new filter for cheaper. It would make complete sense. That is if in fact the filter really is integral to the pan as an assy. I'm gonna make a trip over to realOEM for to see .....


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Ask if the filter really needs changing. I had a mechanic that just changed the fluid on my Mercedes and it worked fine that way. He felt with his experience that it was unnecessary to change the filter early.

PL


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

24-11-75-71-227, $247.70 @getbmwparts.com, inclusive of pan and yes no core charge so can't trade pan out.
Here is the link from realoem, 
http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=PN73&mospid=51054&btnr=24_1010&hg=24&fg=15

Typically the plug has a magnet within it or there is a magnet somewhere on the pan to attract wear particles. If the magnet has very very fine sludge on it which is typical, the filter will have this in it too. The $247 might be a worth while investment seeing as a new trans was coming in at $4800 on the tischer site. Retail was quite a bit higher which is what you would pay at the dealer. If you look at one level up from the realoem link, it shows a transmission fluid change kit. It is only fluid but the picture shows the filter floating above the pan. Makes me think there may be a way if one can find the vendor part number that BMW uses to build the assy. I bet a transmission shop can get them. By the way our 335D transmission is shared with the X5D (no surprize) and the 7 series with 4.4L engine. The fluid change kit shows 20 litres of fluid. That sounds like enough for including the torque converter being emptied. I change at around 35k without messing with torque converter. My thought is doing it often effectively gives the whole system (including converter) a change out every 70k miles. By the way for those that choose to do it themselves, if you use RTV allow ample cure time. Big brother advised RTV needs 12 hrs cure time before adding the fluid back in. I see a gasket in the exploded view so RTV might not be used. Many delete the gasket and use RTV for a better seal. Don't use too much if you do RTV. It squeezes inboard and outboard of gasket. You don't want a chunk of RTV to get into the fluid and lodge someplace in the transmission. Thin coating on pan's lip is plenty.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

BB_cuda said:


> 24-11-75-71-227, $247.70 @getbmwparts.com, inclusive of pan and yes no core charge so can't trade pan out.
> Here is the link from realoem,
> http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=PN73&mospid=51054&btnr=24_1010&hg=24&fg=15
> 
> Typically the plug has a magnet within it or there is a magnet somewhere on the pan to attract wear particles. If the magnet has very very fine sludge on it which is typical, the filter will have this in it too. The $247 might be a worth while investment seeing as a new trans was coming in at $4800 on the tischer site. Retail was quite a bit higher which is what you would pay at the dealer. If you look at one level up from the realoem link, it shows a transmission fluid change kit. It is only fluid but the picture shows the filter floating above the pan. Makes me think there may be a way if one can find the vendor part number that BMW uses to build the assy. I bet a transmission shop can get them. By the way our 335D transmission is shared with the X5D (no surprize) and the 7 series with 4.4L engine. The fluid change kit shows 20 litres of fluid. That sounds like enough for including the torque converter being emptied. I change at around 35k without messing with torque converter. My thought is doing it often effectively gives the whole system (including converter) a change out every 70k miles. By the way for those that choose to do it themselves, if you use RTV allow ample cure time. Big brother advised RTV needs 12 hrs cure time before adding the fluid back in. I see a gasket in the exploded view so RTV might not be used. Many delete the gasket and use RTV for a better seal. Don't use too much if you do RTV. It squeezes inboard and outboard of gasket. You don't want a chunk of RTV to get into the fluid and lodge someplace in the transmission. Thin coating on pan's lip is plenty.


How much does the fluid end up costing? I tried looking on that site but did not notice it. Looks like it is $270 or so for that pan/filter once you get the gasket.

I am a firm believer in doing the fluid around every 30-35k on a car I plan on keeping for a large amount of miles. I have been swaying on this in recent years though, the cost to do the changes at a shop is so expensive that does not take too many of those to just paid for a transmission later on down the road. Definitely a gamble like most things.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

These guys are highly recommended on other forums, but their price for the kit is a "call and ask": http://www.thectsc.com/index.php?p=product&id=186&parent=50


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

plastic trans pan. that is bull sh&t. Aluminum pan would disipate heat so much better. Our engine pans are aluminum. Sure hope it is a matter of time before aftermarket improves this. My truck has stamped steel pan and I have been contemplating switching to aluminum on the next trans fluid service. Its cost is close to the same $247 but it has a huge capacity and is aluminum with cooling fins vs PLASTIC!!


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

floydarogers said:


> My opinion is that, unless you're tracking or running consecutive ETs, that the transmission doesn't need more cooling.


Thanks Floyd. Do you mean ET=exhaust temperature or do you mean do back to back races (ET=elapsed times)?

Separately, even if i go ahead and get the pan, *is my $400 offer going to be rude* to the guy? I don't want to piss him off and then he won't talk anymore. If i can get a decent deal, I want to do the pan just on the principle that a plastic pan is stupid and the bean counters twisted someone's arm.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

BB_cuda said:


> Thanks Floyd. Do you mean ET=exhaust temperature or do you mean do back to back races (ET=elapsed times)?


Elapsed Times - 1/4 miles.


----------



## bmwBill001 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Cost Of Tranny Flush*

I have done 2 tranny flushes:

@37k mi $219 April 2012
@76k mi $240 April 2013

I use La Jolla Independent BMW.


----------



## RWNJ (May 13, 2013)

*Ford 6R80 Transmission*

Don't mean to resurrect an old thread but this seems to be the place. First of all, is the $275 "domestic manufactured pan" for your truck made by Mag Hytec in Van Nuys CA, because I have one of those on my Chevy and it is a beautiful piece. Well made and very thick aluminum,with a nice big drain plug on it so you can change the fluid without making a huge mess (the OEM 4L60E pan had no drain plug).

Secondly, I have read that Ford has licensed the transmission in our D's from ZF and makes them domestically for many of their 6-speed rear/all wheel drive vehicles, including the F-150. Has anyone looked into this for cheaper parts and fluid for our cars? If Mercon LV will work in our cars then there are lots of ATFs that meet the requirement, and if the Ford filters and gaskets work they are like 10 bucks. There are also relatively cheap aftermarket aluminum pans available for the Ford transmissions.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

@RWNJ,
Yes, your guessed target is correct. I am not familiar with a 6R80 Ford transmission. I will go look and see if it looks right. The OEM plastic pan on our diesels (and gassers too) has a nice drain plug though. My OEM Dodge pan does not but atleast it is steel. Thanks for the tip. Range Rovers and also some Jags have the 6hp26/6hp28 transmission. I hear that we actually have the 6hp28 as it can handle more torque. Not sure why some of the websites say that it is a 6hp26. In this regard, it is the same pan shape and fluid capacity though.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Summit Racing has an aluminum pan made for mustang that is ~$185. It looks too deep though. It has same shape as the 6hp26/28 though. Friend at work has Ford Raptor with same transmission. I looked underneath it. Same shape as our plastic one but stamped steel with no drain plug. The aftermarket one holds 3 more quarts of fluid than stock Ford. the stock one on friends Raptor was definately deeper than ours. Sounds like the aftermarket aluminum from Performance Automatic would have capacity atleast 5 or 6 quarts more than our stock plastic pans. Verdict: Overkill but pan price is quite reasonable.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

My 2009 335 d has 41k hwy miles and also bought the BMW platinum extended warranty 7/70.
If I do the transmission fluid/filter change myself, would that void my BMW warranty?
And do I have to use BMW parts exclusively or can get parts from ZF folks?


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

I asked this of my dealer. Short answer is yes. 

Longer answer is, you can do this work yourself. If something goes wrong with your transmission and you just worked on it, we will not cover the cost of the repairs. I'm not trying to scare you. I have info on how to competently do this work. I have read of several folks here and the other E90 forum that did their own service. Just be aware that there is a risk. If you buy ZF fluid, that should be legitimate factory fluid in my book but i'm not 100%. Look higher up in this thread where i posted a great website for parts and fluid.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

Use only genuine BMW parts oil and filter and why should you tell the dealer you worked on the transmission oil change etc.?
if the dealer does not know and parts like oil pan etc. is genuine BMW, they would not have any way of
knowing this. Just as my other cars, ATF has no dipstick.
I have changed transmission fluid and filter in my A6 Audi and had to use the diagnostic cable connected
that measures the temperature of the ATF fluid, and I think I had to fill it when the temp was between
35 to 38C. I used ZF Fluid specific to that transmission but used genuine Audi filter and all worked OK. Oil that came out was like black
at 60K miles. Same thing in my Passat.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

bballfreak said:


> My 2009 335 d has 41k hwy miles and also bought the BMW platinum extended warranty 7/70.
> If I do the transmission fluid/filter change myself, would that void my BMW warranty?
> And do I have to use BMW parts exclusively or can get parts from ZF folks?


They can on void the warranty if you didn't use OEM or ZF parts and fluid OR if the work was done poorly (ex, improperly torqued pan screws caused a leak, or over/underfill caused damage).

Keep your receipts.

Other than being a pain to refill there's nothing magical about the transmission.


----------



## danb35 (Jul 19, 2011)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> They can on void the warranty if you didn't use OEM or ZF parts and fluid


No, they can't. They cannot require a specific *brand* of part or fluid as a condition of keeping the warranty unless they provide it at no cost. They can, however, require parts and fluids to meet certain *specs*. If you use a part or fluid that doesn't meet their specs, *and* they can prove that's the cause of the failure, they can void your warranty. Or if, as you said, you do a poor job which causes the damage.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

danb35 said:


> No, they can't. They cannot require a specific *brand* of part or fluid as a condition of keeping the warranty unless they provide it at no cost. They can, however, require parts and fluids to meet certain *specs*. If you use a part or fluid that doesn't meet their specs, *and* they can prove that's the cause of the failure, they can void your warranty. Or if, as you said, you do a poor job which causes the damage.


This is correct. The applicable federal statute is 15 USC 2302(c).


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

danb35 said:


> No, they can't. They cannot require a specific *brand* of part or fluid as a condition of keeping the warranty unless they provide it at no cost. They can, however, require parts and fluids to meet certain *specs*. If you use a part or fluid that doesn't meet their specs, *and* they can prove that's the cause of the failure, they can void your warranty. Or if, as you said, you do a poor job which causes the damage.


True and one can go ahead and use some multi- spec fluid and roll the dice of having your car stuck at the dealership for weeks on end while your and their lawyers spend your money arguing the finer details of the MM act.

I'm giving the OP guaranteed pain free way of getting what he wants.


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

I haven't done it to my d yet, but on the two Q45's we had prior to the d I did complete ATF exchanges myself every 30-40K myself for minimal cost. Its super easy to do. Simply find the line that returns to the trans, disconnect it, run a hose long enough to reach the drivers side of the car ending in a 1 gallon jug. Start car and let it pump 2 quarts into the jug. Turn it off and add 2 quarts fresh atf. Repeat until all of the old atf has been replaced with fresh......in the Q45's this took 12 quarts. Reconnect the return line and check atf, add as needed. 

This method allows you to completely change all of the ATF under low pressure, vs the problematic high pressure trans flush machines. One of the Q's had 250K when I sold it and the trans performed like a brand new one.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Magnusson-Moss act sounds familiar to anyone


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

what transmission do we have in a 2009 335d?
6HP26 or 6HP-19? etc.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

what transmission do we have in a 2009 335d?
6HP26 or 6HP-19? etc.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Double post...


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

For a fluid change the 6hp26 kit is the right kit. Its not a 6hp19. There has been some debate on whether or not we have a 26 or 28, but realoem lists it as a 26.


----------

